# $1.00 tips..?



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Anyone else notice a rash $1 tips? Usually it’s 2-5! I wonder if there’s been a change to the rider app? All tips are nice, but $1 just ain’t sexy! Give me that curvy $5!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Anyone else notice a rash $1 tips? Usually it's 2-5! I wonder if there's been a change to the rider app? All tips are nice, but $1 just ain't sexy! Give me that curvy $5!


I got a 90 cent tip tonight delivering pizza.

Guess what

Having 90 cents is BETTER than Not Having 90 cents !


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

I got a $5 tip for a "no show" rider. lololololol

That'll teach that asshole to call from his own car to ask me to wait 5 minutes for him to drive up so his buddy can take my ride to where ever. Besides that, caller's voice sounded young, potentially just over 18, his buddy was probably younger. Sorry, kids, no unaccompanied minors in my ride.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

No change in amount or number of tips.
Only 30% of passengers tip me.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Got a $1 tip yesterday......LOL.......


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

The app has the option of $1, $2, or $5 if I'm not mistaken. Wish they would do 15%, 20% and 25% plus an optional amount. We'd do better. Most won't do an optional amount. Don't get me wrong, I'll take the $1, but seriously? If the pax was 80+ and lived most of their life when leaving change on the table at Kip's Big Boy was the norm, I could get it, but C'mon...leaving a $1 tip is pathetic unless it's for each beer at a bar


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

They do if you update the rider app.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'll gladly take that $1 over no $'s


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I'll gladly take that $1 over no $'s


If given a choice between $1.00 and NO dollars... well if you have to speculate what I'd take you deserve the latter! just sayin'


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

I've had a couple lately, but on very short rides. So...better than nothing.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

On the rare occasions that I actually get a tip from a college student there almost always $1. They’re generally min fares so the $1 tip actually comes out to 15%.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I got one again today...........LOL !!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

$1 tip? Pffftttt!!! How about $0.50 and 1* rating from a drunk college girl I hauled around for next to nothing? https://uberpeople.net/threads/yay-got-my-first-1.304915/


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

And another one today. Gonna leave the thread now.......heh.


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Anyone else notice a rash $1 tips? Usually it's 2-5! I wonder if there's been a change to the rider app? All tips are nice, but $1 just ain't sexy! Give me that curvy $5!


Better than 1 cent tip lol so tacky. Thus UberEats by the way.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I have found that the 1 dollar tip occurs when the rider seems to be low income wage earner. I respect that tip and truly appreciate the. Gesture.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A $1 tip is 100 times better than a few $.01 tips I’ve seen posted.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

If every customer that said I'll tip yo in the App at least kept their word and tipped me $1.00 I would be very happy. I said it earlier in this thread $1 is better than no $.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I agree that a dollar is definitely better than nothing and would hope everybody gave at least that. Especially if they give you a 5* rating. No reason to not give anything in that case, really.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A dollar a ride would bring more then I’m averaging in tips now.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I did 23 rides today and got one $1.00 tip...................


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

EmOinDallas said:


> The app has the option of $1, $2, or $5 if I'm not mistaken. Wish they would do 15%, 20% and 25% plus an optional amount. We'd do better. Most won't do an optional amount. Don't get me wrong, I'll take the $1, but seriously? If the pax was 80+ and lived most of their life when leaving change on the table at Kip's Big Boy was the norm, I could get it, but C'mon...leaving a $1 tip is pathetic unless it's for each beer at a bar


Damn EmO ... I'll take all those pathetic $1.00 tips if you don't want them! Helluva lot better than the $0.00 dollar tips that 60% of my riders leave.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I did 23 rides today and got one $1.00 tip...................


I thought Canadians were supposed to be nice? That sucks! I think I went 10 or 11 rides in a row last week one night before the Cosmos realigned and I got 4 straight. Still a crappy night overall, but I would get pissed if fewer than 5% of my rides tipped me...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I thought Canadians were supposed to be nice? That sucks! I think I went 10 or 11 rides in a row last week one night before the Cosmos realigned and I got 4 straight. Still a crappy night overall, but I would get pissed if fewer than 5% of my rides tipped me...


Up here in Kanaduh, there is a pronounced difference between being nice, and simply being a cheap ****.

BTW been to Omaha in the summer, nice place. Went to the SAC Museum over 2 days to check it out.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Up here in Kanaduh, there is a pronounced difference between being nice, and simply being a cheap @@@@.
> 
> BTW been to Omaha in the summer, nice place. Went to the SAC Museum over 2 days to check it out.


That is a hell of a museum, love the SR-71 right in the entrance. Still the most impressive plane ever, imo.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Pretty sure it's okay to tip taxi drivers $1, right? I know we're not taxi drivers and not tryingto be greedy, but why settle for the bare minimum and make excuses for passengers?


----------

